# Clear Fork Catfish Tournament August 17th



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

All Ohio Katmasters will have their 5th tournament of the year august 17th at clear fork reservoir, hours are 8pm-8am, sign in starts at 7pm at the marina boat ramp. Entry will be $40 per 1-2 man team, with optional $5 to big fish, and optional $5 to flathead pot(up to $50 thus far). 

Contact kevin at 330-939-0029 with questions


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Are there any good size cats there? I'm from Lexington but never fished for cats there and live an hour away now.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

i will say that although ive never fished this lake, i have seen 10 plus pounders at previous tournaments at clear fork


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Times I wish I had more then a kayak I'd love to do a catfish tourney. .also boost I've talked to a lady that worked at the marina couls talk your ear off on fish mainly muskie but she told me about some massive cats in there.. also last year I went with a buddy who fishes muskie there to muskie fish and caught the channel bellow while trolling

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow nice. I'll have to make it up there sometime. I'm C&R only so no monsters will be taken or harmed lol


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

also if you guys are shore fisherman you can still enter. you don't have to have a boat.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

catman1991 said:


> also if you guys are shore fisherman you can still enter. you don't have to have a boat.


Are there really many great shore fishing spots there in clearfork tho.. most parks areas i seen closed at 10 and were patrolled. me and my buddy got told to leave by the cops last year after dark started to fall because the parks closed then...only other places i know of there is the marina which doesnt allow fishing and the bridge at the west end. Althought I've only been there like on 3 occasions and so for Ive only caught that one cat above.. on a giant musky lure to boot lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

imo parks that close at dark 9 times out of 10 no one will bother you as long as you aren't doing something you shouldn't be. at our portage lakes tourney I fished at the state park beach the whole time and I didn't even see another vehicle come through. if you come and happen any problems just let them know you are in the fishing tournament, or have them give me a call and I will take care of it.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

All the driveways/parking lots have gates. Park rangers drive around at sunset and kick people out and stay till everyone leaves. I've seen this many times from growing up a few miles away. Once everyone is gone they lock the gates and have posted signs not to trespass after closing. It's stupid IMO


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> All the driveways/parking lots have gates. Park rangers drive around at sunset and kick people out and stay till everyone leaves. I've seen this many times from growing up a few miles away. Once everyone is gone they lock the gates and have posted signs not to trespass after closing. It's stupid IMO


I just got off of the phone with the manager, he said yes the gates do get closed, all that means is you have to park outside of them, fishing is allowed at clear fork 24/7.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok thanks.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

no problem, hope to see you there. Also, shore fishing is permitted on the south, and west shores only.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is probably a stupid question but I never really looked into tournament fishing before... I seen u said 1-2 man teams but my question is are me and my buddy able to enter as a team if we aren't fishing in say the same boat? We both have kayaks and would most likely fish from those. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> This is probably a stupid question but I never really looked into tournament fishing before... I seen u said 1-2 man teams but my question is are me and my buddy able to enter as a team if we aren't fishing in say the same boat? We both have kayaks and would most likely fish from those.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


not a stupid question at all, however boat teams must fish from the same boat, and shore anglers are allowed 25ft between each other. we have a facebook page if you would like to read all of the rules, and check out previous results, etc.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well darn lol thanks tho ill have to check the fb page out and check my schedule!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

absolutely, hope to see you out there!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Why not let the kayak guys fish as a team, just make em stay within 25 ft if each other


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

AkronCATS said:


> Why not let the kayak guys fish as a team, just make em stay within 25 ft if each other


interesting thought steve, I need a way of knowing that they are within the boundaries 100% of the time though.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Catman....my buddy and I will be there...Registration starts @7 right


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was wondering the same question as steve. Only ways I thought of would be Either go by a honor system which could cause more stink then its worth or maybe a supplied teether if that wouldn't complicate things to much. .like A 25' rope with a few floats on it to keep it from snagging bottom attached to the back of one and the front of other. It could be tricky for the yakkers but may open tournaments up for more participants for us who only have a yak. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

A buddy and I may be interested in doing some of these if we could team up in our kayaks.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Carpman said:


> Catman....my buddy and I will be there...Registration starts @7 right



yes sir, 7pm


----------



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Didn't get a chance to fish this tourney but was wondering if there are any photos or results from the Clear Fork Tourney. Fish this lake religiously for bass and really haven't gave it a shot for catfish.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

clear fork is an awesome cat lake. but only 4 teams showed. 1st place was 6 fish and 50 some pounds, big fish was 14 if memory serves, I don't have the books in front of me.


----------

